# كيفية حساب سعر الذهب بالبورصة



## alshangiti (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ما عليك سوى ضرب سعر الاونصة بسعر الدولار مقابل العملة المحلية لدولتك وضرب الناتج ب32.15

بيطلع سعر الذهب عيار 24ومن ثم ضرب سعر24في اي عيار تريد معرفة سعره سيظهر لك سعر الذهب المراد 

معرفة سعره 

مثال على ذلك 



سعر الاونصة هو930دولار

عيار الذهب المطلوب 21اي 875

سعر الدولار مقابل الدينار الاردني هو .708.فلس للدولار الواحد 

930×0.708×0.875×32.15= 18.72دينار مقابل الذهب عيار 21

اليكم عيارات الذهب بالارقام

عيار24=999.9

عيار22=916

عيار21=875

عيار18=750

عيار14=585

عيار12=500


----------



## aidsami (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks a lot off brother


----------



## jak88 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كاردينيا82 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااا عالموضوع


----------

